# looking for a good Pot Gut hunting ground



## outfishing13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi All, 

I live in Provo and I am looking for a close location to hunt for Ground Squirrels (pot guts.) No more than an hour and a half away. I went up to Strawberry on Saturday and didn't really see any out in numbers. It was a little rainy and cloudy so maybe that had something to do with it. 

Anyhow, thanks.

Matthew


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

saw a bunch on skyline near scofield res..and near the campground last weekend.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Skyline drive... anywhere.


-DallanC


----------



## outfishing13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Groganite,

Thanks for the tip. That is pretty close. I'll give it a try and post an update.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just be aware of the private up at Scofield. 

I would try Skyline drive in the meadows.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Be aware they are going to go hibernate soon. We had a interesting discussion on why they disappear about this time, and I think it was Goob who mentioned they hibernate 9 months out of the year. 


-DallanC


----------



## outfishing13 (Nov 26, 2012)

Critter, 

Will do. I am always pretty alert to private property, however I will keep a close eye on that.


----------



## outfishing13 (Nov 26, 2012)

DallanC,

That is really interesting. I wonder if that is why I saw so few up near Strawberry. I plan on going this week. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't seen too much of the hibernating during the summer here in Colorado. 

I used to stop by a Burger King to get a burger and fries for lunch and then go across the street to where there were hundreds of those ground rats. I would throw them a very hot french fry and watch them fight for it and then drop it because it was too hot for them. They would do this until it was cool enough to eat. I would do this all summer long. 

Then there was a lady that I knew that was going to take one back to Steamboat in January that a contractor had dug up while repairing a phone line. She put it in a box and into her truck, the rat woke up about a hour later and the rodeo was on inside the cab of the truck as she drove it down the road.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Be aware they are going to go hibernate soon. We had a interesting discussion on why they disappear about this time, and I think it was Goob who mentioned they hibernate 9 months out of the year.
> 
> -DallanC


So that's why they steal so many cheetos from me when I'm camping.


----------



## outfishing13 (Nov 26, 2012)

So Saturday I headed up to Skyline Drive around Gooseberry. I got up there around 9:30 and looked around for a spot. I saw and heard a few but not in great numbers. Did not catch any. But the drive was really nice. 

I talked to a friend who noticed they came out first thing in the morning and then in the evening before dark. 

Maybe I missed them this year.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Go to Denver lol....


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

outfishing13 said:


> So Saturday I headed up to Skyline Drive around Gooseberry. I got up there around 9:30 and looked around for a spot. I saw and heard a few but not in great numbers. Did not catch any. But the drive was really nice.
> 
> I talked to a friend who noticed they came out first thing in the morning and then in the evening before dark.
> 
> Maybe I missed them this year.


You didn't miss them. They are definitely still out in good numbers. Just like anything else though, they aren't just swarming places. Gotta walk around a little bit to find where they like to be.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That reminds me...……….. I have about 100 of them in the freezer I need to grind up and use for trapping bait.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

From wikipedia:

Uinta ground squirrels (pot guts) are only active for a few months each year. Adult males wake from hibernation around mid March, but may wait a few weeks before emerging, depending upon the weather.[6] Females emerge slightly later, followed by female and then male yearlings. Adults return to their burrows to hibernate between late July and mid August, with juveniles following about two weeks later.[2]


----------

